# *pic*



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

Morning pic of my algae/snail/planaria farm.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Tank looks good! No issues with Planaria attacking the shrimp?


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

ty*..they can do that? I haven't had any dead shrimp or any signs of sickness.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

People always say that, yet I've never seen any evidence they do. I think most stories come from dying shrimp and planaria eating the dead shrimp.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Planaria will scavenge any dead animal matter, but cannot kill a healthy shrimp.

I suspect, but cannot be certain, that assassin snails will eat planaria. I have had tanks with planaria infestations, but have never seen them in a tank with assassin snails.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Interesting. I'm basing my information off of what I've read. If they don't attack shrimp in actuality, that's great news!


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

at night, a few hours before the lights go out most of the planaria hang out about an inch or so below the water line, I just run a paper towel across that area and wipe them right off the glass. After doing that 3 or 4 times they're practically all gone..well at least the ones that I would see.


----------

